# Temp and Speed Q:



## VillageSniper (Jan 22, 2013)

Good evening,

I made a few slingshots from 7/16 plywood and Tex tube lights and Roo pouches this week and have been able to shoot them pretty well. One is a boo shooter, or at least my take on the definition, with single tubing. And the second is a standard Y shape fork with a looped tube setup. I will try and get some pics up soon, to show you my humble work. Anyhow, with single Tex tubes, I was able to shoot 1/4 steel at 212 fps, and the air temp was 40 F. The tubes are less than 6" each. With the looped tube setup, I was able to achieve 235 fps with the 1/4 steel and 200 fps with 79 grain .375" (38 cal) lead balls. The lead was fun to shoot and felt balanced with the double Tex tube lights, the lead was too slow from the single setup (150 fps). My question is regarding temperature. How much might I gain come this spring or summer, in fps, given these numbers were achieved in a cool 40 F. I pretty much have the tubes cut at around 5.25" fork to pouch, and I only draw them to about my ear, probably 31".

Thanks for your time,

VS


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

VillageSniper said:


> Good evening,
> 
> I made a few slingshots from 7/16 plywood and Tex tube lights and Roo pouches this week and have been able to shoot them pretty well. One is a boo shooter, or at least my take on the definition, with single tubing. And the second is a standard Y shape fork with a looped tube setup. I will try and get some pics up soon, to show you my humble work. Anyhow, with single Tex tubes, I was able to shoot 1/4 steel at 212 fps, and the air temp was 40 F. The tubes are less than 6" each. With the looped tube setup, I was able to achieve 235 fps with the 1/4 steel and 200 fps with 79 grain .375" (38 cal) lead balls. The lead was fun to shoot and felt balanced with the double Tex tube lights, the lead was too slow from the single setup (150 fps). My question is regarding temperature. How much might I gain come this spring or summer, in fps, given these numbers were achieved in a cool 40 F. I pretty much have the tubes cut at around 5.25" fork to pouch, and I only draw them to about my ear, probably 31".
> 
> ...


I have not done stringent tests on the effects of temperature, except to note that the warmer it gets, the faster the tubes get. As a rough estimate, I would suppose that going from 40 degrees to 75 degrees or so, you should get about 20fps faster ... but that is really just a guess on my part. Perhaps someone else will have more definite data.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## SlingDaddy (Sep 24, 2012)

I went for a walk the other day and did a bit of stump shooting. I'm not sure of the temperature, but it was snowing heavily. My 2040 tube setup was discernably slower than usual, and hysteresis was noticeable - the bands felt "creaky" if that makes sense?!

There might be ranges where temp makes a negligible difference, but perhaps the lower you go the more pronounced the effect?

I'm still quite new to shooting though, and I'm sure Charles and others have far more experience of the role temperature plays in speed.


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

OK guys, here is a reason that when bands are released quickly they tend to shoot faster. Everybody knows from our friends in Germany that when bands are hot they shoot faster. So know take a piece of slingshot rubber and quickly stretch it tight and put it against you lip. Feel the heat? As you leave it there notice how quickly it cools down. Now let it relax and notice how cold (there is not such thing as cold, just a lack of heat) it feels. So from this experiment we know that when rubber is stretched it generates heat. Therefore the quicker you stretch it and release it the faster it will shoot. - Cheers, Tex


----------

